

Don't Keep Your Idea a Secret - pwhermanson
http://cdixon.org/2009/08/22/why-you-shouldnt-keep-your-startup-idea-secret/

======
salva_xf
It is not easy for me to find people to talk seriously about an idea,when it
happens often enriches the idea almost always some shade changes and I think
these shades are essential for success and hard to find, for quite some time I
think the ideas are overvalued, we have endless ideas in our heads, just have
to stop and observe.

------
stevenj
Fyi, this was written in 2009.

